# angry red?



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's another trial weave of a pattern that I've been working on. The pattern still needs some tweaking...maybe stretch the body out some. It's gettin' there. 
44x93, poly40/"B" Jerry


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Jerry, If I was wrapped up in a small blank I'd be angry too, you've been busy these days. It looks great nice and tight.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks good Jerry. You might try "C" or "D" wrapping thread to elongate the completed pattern if that is what you were hoping for instead of adding turns.

I did a bass with the same attitude but I think you did a better job at showing
a fish with "attitude" than I did!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

getting there


----------



## Shieldski (Dec 2, 2007)

I like it. I'd call it "Red With a 'tude". Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, isn't that the Old Sarge face???lol...looking good Jerry Where did you get the basis for the weave? Was it a picture or a cartoon?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Well, I didn't drive to Houston today for the TRB meeting, so I gave the red weave some more attitude. Now I remember why I don't like using Gudebrod metallics in weaves! I'm gonna order some Fishhawk metallics and see how they work. Jerry


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You missed a good meeting but at least you stayed busy. By the way you were elected to be in charge of everything. Just kidding.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Pat, I like the sound of "director in charge of everything", just NOT for me! I bet you couldn't have slapped the smile off the New Grandpa today! Glad to read it was a good meeting. Jerry


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

You got that right!


----------



## Putter Parpart (Feb 10, 2007)

*Jerry, looks like ya captured the "tuff guy" with a chip on his shoulder on there very well!*


----------



## mark blabaum (Dec 6, 2007)

I agree Putter, I like the angry look and the attitude of the weave.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Very cool Jerry. I think I like the orange one better. Kinda reminds me of Mo the bartender from the Simpsons.lol.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Coags,,,,where did you get that pattern from? Be careful. The "Hot Fish" guys and I have our work and logo copyrighted.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

email sent, Capt


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Capt. Rick and I are ok. Thanks, Rick!


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

pg542 said:


> I think I like the orange one better. Kinda reminds me of Mo the bartender from the Simpsons.lol.


Thats funny Jim, I like the orange also. I like the fishhawk threads, a friend has some and they lay smooooth. I haven't tried the metallics but I'm fixing to order some from [email protected] or visit has website at www.scottscustomrods.com. This info was give to me by Robbie Smith At FishHawk Threads. Good to here that Capt. is cool w/everything. Keep em coming. BTW thanks for the A&M Pattern I'll be working on that one soon also. Eddie


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Eddie, what A&M pattern? Have you heard from Miller Brewing yet? LOL!! Jerry


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't care who ya are, that's funny right there.


Goags said:


> Eddie, what A&M pattern? Have you heard from Miller Brewing yet? LOL!! Jerry


----------



## Fishtoys (Jul 4, 2007)

Goags said:


> Eddie, what A&M pattern? Have you heard from Miller Brewing yet? LOL!! Jerry


 LOL.

This is the part I Say No ABLO ENGLES>> (Thats funny Jerry LOL.)


----------



## BullFrog49 (Aug 9, 2008)

*wrap (angry red)*

what do you charge for a rod wraped like that.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BF,
I'd rather teach you how to do one than charge you. There would be some copyright issues w/ using the image if I did it for money. Where are you located?
Jerry


----------



## SureSetman (Mar 31, 2008)

Now thats one POed bass, I like it, looks great, I wouldnt do a thing with it as its really original and yours to mess with.


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry guys,,,Its not his original,,,,Its my logo...............


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> Sorry guys,,,Its not his original,,,,Its my logo...............


Jerry's is looking the other direction:mpd:


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Dont know how I missed this but it is fine work and lots of detail in a small space.


----------

